# 1469 Crazy Krausen?



## bear09 (7/11/11)

Hi All,

Pitched my first batch of 1469. Stepped it to 2L starter with Stir plate. Now usually all my beers kick off fermenting after 12 hours and are usually going hard by 18 hours @ 18 degrees - STC fridge controlled temp management.

Now my 1469 took 48 hours to kick off but when it did - oh baby it kicked hard. It has spewed out of the top of the fermenter twice!! Twice I have had to get a rag and mop up all the yeast spillage and clean up. Its going nuts in there. Its going more crazy then the coopers recultured yeast and that thing by far USED to be the most active bugger I had seen...

Anyone else get this with 1469? Like I said, I am holding it @ 18degrees and its trying to escape!!

Cheers.


----------



## saintbanger (7/11/11)

Same thing here, had the STC on 18. Day 2 saw the krausen right up near the top, thought wow that was close. Next time I looked it was out of the airlock and a nice puddle of sticky 1469 on top of the lid. Changed lids and next day it was up near the top again. Gave the fermenter a bit of a wobble and it dissapated right down. This is my third batch with 1469 in the last few months and didn't happen with the first two, maybe it's the moon.


----------



## bear09 (7/11/11)

Shite hey!!??

Thanks for the response. Glad im not alone... Perhaps the batch?

OH NO - perhaps its some rogue batch of 1469 that will mutate into a beer monster and kill us all???....


----------



## felten (7/11/11)

ditto, fermenting mine in a willows jerry was a bad idea.


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

Yorkshire Stone Square Brewing, historically, is done at around 16 and the yeast is a true crazy top cropper. 
I always do mine 17 tops.


----------



## MaltyHops (7/11/11)

bear09 said:


> Now my 1469 took 48 hours to kick off but when it did - oh baby it kicked hard.
> It has spewed out of the top of the fermenter twice!! Twice I have had to get a
> rag and mop up all the yeast spillage and clean up. Its going nuts in there.


Out of curiosity, how much head space did you allow for in your fermenter?

T.


----------



## bear09 (8/11/11)

MaltyHops said:


> Out of curiosity, how much head space did you allow for in your fermenter?
> 
> T.




ABout 15% - simply not enough...


----------



## peaky (14/11/11)

Bribie G said:


> Yorkshire Stone Square Brewing, historically, is done at around 16 and the yeast is a true crazy top cropper.
> I always do mine 17 tops.



Agreed.

My 1469 is fermented at 16.

And I give it room to move


----------

